# Anticipation and then withdrawl



## Irreverent (Nov 15, 2008)

Every time i stumble upon a new web comic, I get this feeling of euphoria.  Finding some quiet time, I sit down with a good cup of coffee or a decent mug of beer or glass of scotch and read the archives end-to-end; regardless of the time.  Maybe over two or three days, depending on the length of the archive.

And then when its over, there's such a sense of loss.....its always a let down when they end.  The close of a good series or serial is like the death of a distant relative.

Or, if I've simply caught the series up, there is unfettered optimism that the author will post again, in a day or two or a week. 2kinds and The Whiteboard are killing me with anticipation.

Anyone else feel like this?


----------



## Jax (Nov 16, 2008)

And there I was, wading through the whip me please columns and finding a good story only to realize the author has vanished leaving only the crumbs of their story. It is not fair I tell you, not fair at all!


----------



## Jack_Haystack (Nov 17, 2008)

yep Two kinds makes me want to pull my hair out on occassions others are just as bad.... some claim to update daily and never hit that mark


----------



## Irreverent (Nov 17, 2008)

Jax said:


> And there I was, wading through the whip me please columns and finding a good story only to realize the author has vanished leaving only the crumbs of their story. It is not fair I tell you, not fair at all!



Yes, exactly.....

Sixpack of Otters seems to have gone that way, semi irregulare updates etc.  its driving me mad.


----------



## Yevon (Nov 19, 2008)

I hate the feeling of reading through the archives just to have to wait for rediculus ammounts of time for updates...but you know the second it does update you'll read it andthen be waiting for the next one with as much anticipation as the last...artist just love to play with our emotions!

-Yevon-


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 16, 2009)

Yeah, it sucks when you read from beginning to the last update, only to be at a climax in the story, but not have it updated.  It makes you want to pull your hair out. 

That's a reason that I love Concession, Immy does a great job of updating every week, usually twice a week.  (Except for that site maintenance time lol)


----------



## Immelmann (Mar 17, 2009)

You should consider developing some sort of brain disorder, so that you regularly the comics you've read. Then every day will be a new adventure!

Seriously though. The idea of a comic ending can be pretty depressing, but not as much as a comic which mysteriously stops updating or sorta... dithers and fades away, updates becoming less and less frequent. You start to wonder. Did the author die? Did something horrible go on in his life? Does he just not care?

/emoemo


----------



## Jelly (Mar 17, 2009)

The only time any of the comics I follow become infrequent is when KC Green gets his hand stuck in a jar of peanut butter or, otherwise, completely loses his focus to update like 5 comics at once.
But I mean, Kate Beaton and OctopusPie stay relatively constant in their delivery.

The only sense of loss I experienced is when I spent like 2 hours reading every Jack comic that was out at the time (because I kept seeing it recommended as good and not utter shit). I don't think I'll ever live down doing that. Ugh, fucking terrible comics.


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 17, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> The only sense of loss I experienced is when I spent like 2 hours reading every Jack comic that was out at the time (because I kept seeing it recommended as good and not utter shit). I don't think I'll ever live down doing that. Ugh, fucking terrible comics.



Jack's not for everyone, but it does seem to be a furry/non-furry cross over strip.  The-Whiteboard might be one too.  I'm a bit of a fanatic for both, but the strips do seem to appeal to all types of readers

I'm just hoping I make the next Jack Forumites book.


----------

